
Ask HN: Discontd UBNT AirRouter still best buy for sm home/office/OpenWRT bgnr? - netzwerk
There seem to be no replacement planned from Ubiquity for their AirRouter ($35), previously recommended and highly praised on HN. It might still the best choice, but who knows? So I ask.<p>Alernatives of interest:<p>1. The &#x27;eero&#x27; router (coming in December for $200), quite pricey.<p>2. HooToo Wireless Travel Router, USB Port, High Performance- TripMate Nano - seems to be the highest rated travel router on Amazon, might not be bad for $20. Most routers (let them be for your home or travel) on Amazon are rated crap, so at least its something. It is also worth noting that its firmware does not seem to be updated frequently, you better use open source software for this one.<p>Let&#x27;s not forget to add my use case, because I listed quite different alternatives in price and features: basically a simple router to my one room&#x2F;studio apartment, nothing fancy. I also like small, portable things, so it&#x27;s a plus if it is thin and light, though I am perfectly OK with the dimensions of the AirRouter, incl. power supply.<p>I would like to experiment with OpenWRT and possible other open router software as well, thanks for recommending Juniper&#x27;s Networking Fundamentals course.<p>3. I also like the Apple AirPort Express&#x27; built in power supply, it seems like a superior solution (heard it on ATP.fm), though the Airport Express might not be the best, or at least, most popular choice to run open router software on it. Sadly, its competitors including Ubiquity and &#x27;eero&#x27; do not build the power supply in. I have to add, from all the choices I listed from $20 to $200, the sweet spot in price (and may be in quality, value and performance, too), might be around $100, as the Airport Express is priced.<p>It it&#x27;s not an ASAP purchase, say, I cay wait up to 365 days from now, what are good choices for me worth consider buying? Also, not much news from the openwireless.org project.
======
netzwerk
I want to edit the title for clarity. Thanks.

